# Just the beginning. (B6 wagon content)



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

comments/concerns/opinions welcome.
running bagyards all around and the easystreet kit.
thanks to andrew, zack/jason, santi, and kevin for answering my questions and hooking me up with parts/advice. thanks to tyler, jake, stephen, and pete for helping out with the install.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

front sway is unhooked, but not out. and the front still needs to be notched.


----------



## MarcosMK5 (Sep 27, 2005)

*FV-QR*

that is sick.
may i see your trunk setup?


----------



## dorbritz (Mar 9, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Nice, another B6 wagon bagged.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (dorbritz)*

nice, gotta get them wheels on and the frame notch, sorry i wasnt there to help last night


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

looking good so far.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_nice, gotta get them wheels on and the frame notch, sorry i wasnt there to help last night 

No worries. We took care of it just fine.
And my trunk setup isn't quite done yet. Need to wrap some stuff up.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

loving it


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*

schweeet looks good man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

*Re: (Grig85)*

Looks good, hope to see it at H20 this year.


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (sugmag)*

Looks awesome dude. Can't wait to see it.


----------



## uniblack20 (Oct 9, 2007)

I love it. Going to look great.


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome man. I was wondering if you were going to bag that thing.


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (Bunsen McMastersauce)*

<3


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Looks great man. Must...get....wheels...on... meow.


----------



## gerwazyyy (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

SICK!


----------



## mortician (Jul 13, 2007)

*Re: (gerwazyyy)*

looks good


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: (mortician)*

got a wheel in mind that your gonna run?


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (98DUB)*

Excellent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (98DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_got a wheel in mind that your gonna run?

Yep. They're getting painted right now.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Yep. They're getting painted right now.

they need to be painted now and on


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Hype


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

thank god its done lol get it fully buttoned up next week and hopefully wheels order the lugs!


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Sick Adam


----------



## Squillo (Sep 18, 2004)

Man I love Mocha Brown. Keep it up can't wait to see which wheels you picked


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_thank god its done lol get it fully buttoned up next week and hopefully wheels order the lugs!

For real. Tires and bolts will be here next week.


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

I hope thats a 16v tdi...











_Modified by fishmando at 10:51 AM 4-18-2009_


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Just the beginning. (adROCK319)*

I need to stop by and see this in person, I want to get a few ideas from you....


----------



## runnin9z (Dec 30, 2003)

Nice man glad to see there is another set of bagyards in the area.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

i need to come to that area soon


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Just the beginning. (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_I need to stop by and see this in person, I want to get a few ideas from you....









Anytime Ryan.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: Just the beginning. (adROCK319)*

WOW!!! Makes me want to bag mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Just the beginning. (Michael T Borelli)*

dang thats sooo dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Just the beginning. (Oralegti)*

just finished the wheels last night tires will be mounted monday and mounted soon after


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: Just the beginning. (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_just finished the wheels last night tires will be mounted monday and mounted soon after 

Yup. And getting notched next Saturday.
Wheels look good Tyler. Thanks man.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: Just the beginning. (adROCK319)*

[to the "Charge" theme]
Wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels wheels [da da da da da daaaa] WHEEEEEELS
that was bad...but i want to see wheels


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

Since Dan put so much thought into his last post, here you go:


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Those are one of my favorite wheels, they're going to look insane man! This car is going to look like one big rolling espresso when theyre on


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

WHEEELLLLLZZZZZZ!!!!!
haha, can't wait to see it buttoned up


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Pizza Pig)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Pizza Pig* »_Those are one of my favorite wheels, they're going to look insane man! This car is going to look like one big rolling espresso when theyre on

















Ha. Maybe I should set up a coffee tent everywhere I go.


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

haha Do it up Adam!!
Wheels look dope. Coming along nicely


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Dr. Hermie)*

Thanks Dave.


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i hate you 
i have a wagon just like that.....but it is sitting at the exwifes house








i love that color combo http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif looking good


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*























those. are. going. to look. insane. in. the. membrane. w00t


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

i was iffy about the color till i put them next to the car 
and the barrels and everything have color and clear looks super clean


----------



## Infamous1.8TWB (Feb 21, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

love it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## royalaird (Aug 22, 2007)

*Re: (Infamous1.8TWB)*

Car is looking great.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Ha. Maybe I should set up a coffee tent everywhere I go.

Integrate an espresso machine with your trunk set up. That'd be cool. Wheel color is http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Hokie GTI)*

Looking good, put them wheels on ASAP! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif loving the brown...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Wheels should be on the car Thursday evening-ish. Jake is mounting the tires right now. I might need to space them out since I went with a skinny tire though. We'll see.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

yeah, u will proly need to to get some extra clearance up front... amek them site a bit more flush!! rear should be fine. they are sttagered? i cant tell by the pic
they are et43 all around..


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah, 19x8.5/9.5 et43.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

fux these damn wheels i hate the design of the bead







stupid mercedes


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

dem jawns are finished


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

tires are smalll!!!!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (DubbinT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DubbinT* »_tires are smalll!!!!

Haha. They sure are.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

nasty!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

i like... what size tires? 215/35s, and 225/35s?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_i like... what size tires? 215/35s, and 225/35s?

Probably could have done 225's in the rear, but they're 215/35's all around.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Probably could have done 225's in the rear, but they're 215/35's all around.

really they dont look as stretched as when i did a 215/35 on those exact same wheels... they look good regardless


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (Santi)*

they iz purty stretched in the rear


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

I'm so glad I didn't get those. It was between the s600's and the mrr's. That **** is going to be clean though http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*

some other goodies will get painted tommorow and all will go on thursday 
and its not like its ridic strech its just no sidewall on top of alot of stretch


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (DubbinT)*

Neat-o


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lower it!!* »_Neat-o

gtfo. go finish your wheels. and do your new axles too.
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Lower it!!)*

you puttin the badges back on the caps tho, right?


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you puttin the badges back on the caps tho, right?

but of course. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CALL6 (Oct 3, 2001)

blah, i need to come by this weekend...you going to be around on Sunday?


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Looks awesome man...nice to see some B6s from SEVa


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (CALL6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CALL6* »_blah, i need to come by this weekend...you going to be around on Sunday?

Yeah man, I should be around. Let me know.


----------



## greyvdub (Apr 4, 2005)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_
Yeah man, I should be around. Let me know.

can I piggy back on that? I may be in town to visit my parents and I'd love to take a closer look...


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (greyvdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greyvdub* »_
can I piggy back on that? I may be in town to visit my parents and I'd love to take a closer look...

I don't see why not. I just hope I don't have any rubbing tomorrow when I fit the wheels.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

damnit. I only am checking here to see wheels on 
stop ****ing around


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*

should come tonight !!!! not tomorrow


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_should come tonight !!!! not tomorrow

Why? Are you not going to be there again?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

i dunno i can be there tomorrow, but i have nothing to do on mondays and wednesdays, tues and thurs im usually with the gf


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_i dunno i can be there tomorrow, but i have nothing to do on mondays and wednesdays, tues and thurs im usually with the gf

opposite for me lol thats why im always at your house and never see you lol just go over there later tommorow so we can do this thing up


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinT)*

What part of Vab are you? i live so close


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Oralegti)*

****s done! pics soon maybe


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DubbinT)*

im not photographer
but here is a cell phone vid


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

jake, i think you've got a new career in the cell phone photo and video sector. haha.


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

**** looks good Adam. Just get it notched now!


----------



## ShadowGLI (Oct 27, 2006)

ohhhh... yeah SLR pics asap plz


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*


_Quote, originally posted by *adROCK319* »_jake, i think you've got a new career in the cell phone photo and video sector. haha.

haha i wish but that seems to be like trying to be a actor no a days


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_**** looks good Adam. Just get it notched now! 

taking care of that on saturday. and hoping to dial in the rear camber to get the wheels to tuck a wee bit more.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

and new pics, those deff dont do it justice


----------



## Matt Crooke (May 10, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (d1rtyj4k3)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
lookin forward to seeing a few more megapixels...
-Matt


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

yes.


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

oh!


----------



## Dr. Hermie (Mar 10, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Nice dude. 
Can't wait to see this in person in a couple weeks.


----------



## capt2.slow (Dec 31, 2004)

Looks good man....hope to see this around town


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (capt2.slow)*

mos def needs more low... cant wait to see hte notch and camber.. i wanna see it tucking more!


----------



## Wobblenuts (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks awesome man.


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (WaWaMKIVDub)*

looks amazing. between you and dorbitz, it just makes me want to bag me wagon








keep up the good work.


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

I have been thinking of doing the same. I would like to take a ride in a bagged b6 before I do it. Coilovers are nice but harsh as hell on 422














Just got home from phxville and my teeth hurt


----------



## fasttt600 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Michael T Borelli)*

were you at Iron Hill? I thought I recognized you but wasn't sure. Yeah 422 can be brutal.


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

take some pics adam!


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_take some pics adam!

Will do. I need Dave to sort out some issues first. Hopefully he can take care of it this afternoon.


----------



## abadGTI (Sep 3, 2003)

*Re: (adROCK319)*

Looking good Adam







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael T Borelli (Dec 29, 2000)

*Re: (fasttt600)*

Yep that was me with the family and friends. I have never been there before, but I will be back!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## suicidesilence (May 7, 2007)

Good lawd, that is hot.


----------



## DubbinT (Jul 6, 2006)

PICS and come get your ****


----------

